# Solved: Farcry...



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok well im planning on getting Farcry today and i was just wondering if it would run on an eVGA FX 5200 128MB graphics card. Also if it does run, what settings wuold it run best at? I also dont know how to change games graphics settings from like high to medium to low. Any help?


----------



## kainy (Jun 30, 2005)

PunkPyro912 said:


> ok well im planning on getting Farcry today and i was just wondering if it would run on an eVGA FX 5200 128MB graphics card. Also if it does run, what settings wuold it run best at? I also dont know how to change games graphics settings from like high to medium to low. Any help?


As for settings, I'm not completley sure. I run a radeon 9250, and thats on par with your graphics card, and I run at very high details, I have a friend who has a Gforce4 64MB and he runs at low, so I am guessing medium or higher will work best for your card.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

You can usually change the in-game graphics by either clicking on Setting, Options, or Display and choosing a high(er) resolution, as well as texture, player models, etc.


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok thanks for the help...im getting a copy of it today


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok well i bought it, and installed it and everything. Now when i install the disk for it it said like auto detect and it configured the settings i guess and when i click on the icon to run it...the screen goes black for like 2 seconds as if it were getting ready to enter then game, then just blinks back to my desktop. I really dont konw what to mess around with in the settings to please someone help. Also during the installation i saw that it never asked me to enter like a cd-key or anything...is this normal? (PS i have all the latest nVIDIA drivers)

Please help ASAP


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

bump again......pllllease help


----------



## !JOLT! (Jun 11, 2005)

You might want to get the latest patch... I believe its 1.32 from here : http://www.farcry.ubi.com/

Apears to be quite a few fixes including some Nvidia issue which is your card make... GL... :up:


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah i DLed ALL the patches......and it still doesnt work...i even set my screen to 32 bit colors and everything...and still no go....im getting desperate and all i want to do is play the damn thing.


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok...another bump....please SOMEBODY help...i dont wanna start another thread for this....


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

bump?


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

There are Omega nVidia drivers which you may want to try, Google "Omega drivers".


----------



## !JOLT! (Jun 11, 2005)

I had a problem last night starting DooM3. Double click the icon and get the hour glass for a moment then nothing. Checked running processes in windows task manager and find DooM is running but nothing came up. Not minimized, nothing. Wouldn't close either until I rebooted. 

Decided to start the game by inserting the game CD and when it autostarted I hit "Play" instead of "Install". After about 5 min it finally started and played normal. The next time I hit the ICON it started right up? Not sure why... 

After you hit the icon to start check Task Manager and see if its active. Try leaving it for a little while and see if it eventually starts or try the CD start/play option. If FarCry has a "play" option on the install splash screen.


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok well i installed the latest omega drivers...and in the end it was a very bad mistake...when i rebooted with them my monitor would say out of range.....so i had to install a PCI grahpics card and go into BIOS, change settings, boot with PCI card, do a system restore in safe mode, install AGP card again, and then i had problems with my keybaord and mouse so ihad to mess around with those to get them to work. I currently have the latest Nvidia drivers (not omega) and they seem to work like before now. The only change i can note is that when i turn it on i get the POST beep....but when it enters the windows screen with the bar loading i get a higher pitched beep. Is this normal? or does it mean theres something wrong? As for your advice JOLT whenever i get the chance ill try it and get back to you.


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok well i put the disk in and clicked on play and i got this error message...

Far Cry Error

CrySystem.dll Loading Failed:
The specified module could not be found

im thinking that the disks i bought are defective...thinking returning them for a new one would fix the problem? Im hoping idont have to though cuz i dont know if i can go back to the place to get it. Pleasesomeone help me


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Issue: Solved.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

cheese said:


> Issue: Solved.


Laugh out [email protected] "Experience". XD


----------



## !JOLT! (Jun 11, 2005)

PunkPyro912 said:


> ok well i put the disk in and clicked on play and i got this error message...
> 
> Far Cry Error
> 
> ...


Looks like you either do have bad CDs or the install got messed up. Try just uninstalling and reinstalling the game again, might just be a corrupt install. If that doesn't work then I would exchange the CDs... :up:


----------



## Jerome Price (Jul 10, 2004)

I used to play Far Cry. Before I got the game, I went to the Microsoft site. They have a set-up that, when you enter your comp's stat's, will tell you if it can handle games like Far Cry, Half-Life 2 etc. Thats what I did, and it showed that Far Cry would run, but at the lower end of my comp's graphics abilities. Bought the game, ran it, played just fine, got rid of it for other reasons though.


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok i reinstalled...and i DLed some older drivers from Nvidia (71.82 or something i believe) and it works now. Great game. Apparently it was a corrupt install and then the drivers fixed the problem. Thanks for all the help...even if it was a lil' delayed 
Anyone else play?


----------

